# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  expo

## questionX

is there any eyewear expo (like Vision expo east/west) in Canada? Do you know when it happens and what's the name of the expo? Or do canadians travel all the way from Canada just to go to vision expo east/west?

----------

